# I Miss You



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my little baby how so young you were when life took you 
Exactly 1 year ago At 6pm tonight you fell asleep during a fit and never woke again ,Oh how young, soooo young , too young .
R.I.P Shallhana 
I hope you and snowdrop are running round together as you were inseprable and now you have both left me ,but you are now pain free , and tonight at 6pm i will say a little prayer for my little baby ,so you know mummys heart is always open with you all in there .
R.I.P died 12 week old :cryin::cryin:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

HOw sad...RIP little one x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

RIP little puppy  You were a pretty baby


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh that's so sad and heart breaking for you.
R.I.P Little Guys and have fun at Rainbow Bridge together always xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

RIP little one taken so young


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

RIP little puppy, run free 

Em
xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry for the loss of your lil baby...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

So sad sorry for your loss RIP little one


----------

